# Gaming Pc



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

hey,d er pc sollte leise sein, aebr auch für die nächsten 4-5 jahre aureichend sein^^
wird er das ein?

i7 2600k
bvei der grafikkarte bin ich mir nicht sicher.. entweder
570gf doer 580 gf ,welche?
mainboard das selbe entweder 
p67 pro doer z68/z68 pro , welches?
ssd 128gb crucial m4
hdd 1tb wd caviar black
8gb ddr3 1333
lg bluray muss nur lesen: cd, dvd blury, brennen: cd dvdwie heißt so ein mdoel bei hardwareversand?
cooler master silent pro series 700w reicht das netzteil, wenn nein mehr oder weniger?
soundkarte weß ich nicht dachte an eine xonar dx für ein 70€ teures heaset/kopfhörer ,reicht das?
*TP-Link TL-WN851N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter*


*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 ,passt der?*


Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit
als case können sie mir dafür bitte das billigste empfehlen wo alles reinpasst?
auflösung : 1920x1080

hoffe mein pc entspricht meinen wünschen und kann so gekauft werden 
die verbesserungsvorschläge sollten bitte auf harwareversand.de eingekauft werden können, da ich dort meinen pc bestellen werde 

mfg


----------



## jojogangsta90 (9. August 2011)

Als erstes würden wir gerne die Auflösung erfahren, die der Bildschirm hat. Ob der i7 nötig ist, bleibt fraglich. Arbeitest du oft mit mehreren Theards bzw. vielen Programmen gleichzeitig + video kodierung? Willst du übertakten?
Als i5 System könnte ich dieses hier anbieten: Sandy Bridge High | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU
Als i7 System (ist auch zukunftssicherer) : Sandy Bridge Very High | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

4-5Jahre ausreichend? Keine Ahnung. Lange genug wird er aber halten.

Ansich reicht der i5 2500K, aber ich werde dir den i7 2600K nicht ausreden
MB: Wieso nicht einfach ein Asus P8Z68V. Sollte doch völlig ausreichen. Wenn du gleich ein USB3 Frontpanel haben willst, dann nimm ein AsROck Z68 Extreme4
Graka: Da sollte es in aller Regel eine GTX570 tun. Vllt greifst du auch zu einer GTX560Ti und holst dir in 2 Jahren nochmal eine neue Graka.
SSD: passt
HDD: Die WD Caviar Black sollen recht laut sein. Guck dir mal die Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB an.
RAM: 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 passt, nimm den günstigsten Anbieter
LaufwerK: Samsung SH-B123L
NT: BeQuiet Straight Power e8 580CM.
SoKa: Asus Xonar DX ist da schon ganz passend. Bei den Kopfhörern ein AKG K530 + Zalman Ansteckmikro
WLAN: Kannst du auch eine ASUS PCE-N13. Ansonsten tuts die TP Lin natürlich auch.
Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR-02. Der hat allerdings auf dem Asus P8Z68V (Pro) Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Von daher rate ich dir zum AsRock Z68 Extreme4


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

achja hab ich vergessen^^
oben verbessert.
ich arbeite eigentlich gar nicht mit dem computer^^
übertakten weiß ich noch nicht, weiß eig. gar nicht wie das funktioniert


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

reichen 580w schon?
ne will eigentlich keine graka später neu dazu kaufen^^
und wie siehts mit dem gehäuse aus?


----------



## jojogangsta90 (9. August 2011)

Dann dürfte das ja reichen:
| gh.de (geizhals.at) EU
Bei der Auflösuing doch lieber eine h6950: http://gh.de/eu/658710


----------



## HAWX (9. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> reichen 580w schon?
> ne will eigentlich keine graka später neu dazu kaufen^^
> und wie siehts mit dem gehäuse aus?



Ja 580W reichen locker. 480W würden auch ausreichen


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

Nutze bitte den Bearbeiten Button, wenn dir noch was einfällt und keiner nach dir gepostet hat.
Im übrigen Dutzen wir uns hier eigentlich alle. 

Das 580W NT reicht aus. Naja, bei einer 580 wäre mir das 480 doch zu knapp.
Wenn du später nicht nochmal kaufen willst, dann musst du halt ne GTX580 nehmen, damit es solange wie möglich hält.
Gehäuse: Wenn es gut und günstig sein soll, ein Xigmatek Midgard mit Window + 2x Enermax T.B.Silence. Ansonsten vllt ein Cooler Master CM690Lite mit Window oder ein Cooler Master HAF 912plus oder ein Sharkoon T9 Value,


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

ok danke  
werd ich machen 
reicht dieses gehäuse aus? 
*Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower*


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

Kommt auf die Graka an. Ab irgendeiner Länge passt die einfach nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

ok würden die beide reinpassen von oben?
kenn mich leider nicht mit der länger oder slots und so am pc/mainboard übrhauptnicht mehr aus ^^
und das z68 exteme zum z68 wo sind da die unterschiede?


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

Das AsRock Z68 Extreme4 hat ein USB3 Frontpanel schon dabei. Beim Asus P8Z68 ist das nicht dabei. Wenn es also nutzen wollte, müsste man ein passendes dazu kaufen.

Da wir uns noch nicht auf eine genaue Graka geeinigt haben (Hersteller), kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, ob die Graka passt. Finde im Inet auch nichts, wie die max Grakalänge im Asgard III ist.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

hab das hier herausgefunden *Abmessungen (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe): *18.5 cm x 47.5 cm x 40.8 cm


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

Ja, das sagt aber nichts über die mögliche Grakalänge aus.
Hab mal nen Kumpel gerade nachmessen lassen. Er hat ein Xigmatek Asgard III Window: 295mm sagt er. Rechne also mit 290mm. Prinzipiell sollte damit eigentlich jede Single GPU passen.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

ok danke 
und dann bei der graka müssen wir uns noch einig werden


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. August 2011)

Hatte eine HD5870 Referenzdesign im Asgard, und das war ganz eng. Vielleicht noch max. 1cm Platz. Da die Karte 28cm lang ist, würde ich schätzen dass Karten bis 28,5cm reinpassen. Also mit den DCII-Modellen wird das nichts


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

was sind dcII modelle?^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. August 2011)

Die besten Custom-Modelle, die es derzeit von Grafikkarten gibt  Sind aber afaik 29cm lang.

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


Gute Grafikkarten, die in dein Gehäuse passen, wären folgende:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

XFX Radeon HD 6950 800M Dual Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-695X-ZDFC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11188-01-40G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

könnetst du mir dann ein gehäuse das billig bei hardwareversand ist und wo alles reinpasst empfehlen?


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

Sharkoon T9 Value.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

gibts nicht bei hardwareversand.de ^^


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

Was hälst du denn von nem anderen Shop. Bspw. mindfactory.de. Die sind meist etwas günstiger und die Auswahl etwas größer.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

theoretisch ist mir der shop realtiv egal, solange er seriös ist man dort einen pc konfigurator hat und die auswahl groß ist und billig natürlich^^
und deswegen bin ich bei hw gelandet aber schaue mir deinen shop mal an 
ist dieser aber seriös?

und welches modell einer graka? also bei gtx 570/580?

und z68 oder p67? gibts da nen großen unterschied?


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Gehäuse könntest du ein Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster nehmen. Oder ein Lancool K58 oder K62. Die gibt es bei hardwareversand.de und der Laden ist seriös und liefert i.d.R. sehr schnell.
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=39693&agid=707 
Graka: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41143&agid=707 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen Z68 und P67 ist, dass beim Z68-Chipsatz die IGP genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

ah ok danke 
also reicht eig. das p67 pro schon aus? 
oder das z68?
und ist dieser kühler auch i.o?
*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2*


und wie leise wird mein system ungefähr am ende sein?
und wieso keine gf für die grakas? sind gfs schelchter als die normalen?
und bei dem gehäuse, ist ein 3.0 frontpanel empfehlenswert`?


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Wenn Deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt gehen sollte, hättest Du im Notfall mit dem Z68-Chipsatz noch die IGP, für Office und Internet etc.  Mit dem P67 bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

meine graka ist mir noch nie kaputt geangen^^


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> und wie leise wird mein system ungefähr am ende sein?
> und wieso keine gf für die grakas? sind gfs schelchter als die normalen?
> und bei dem gehäuse, ist ein 3.0 frontpanel empfehlenswert`?


 
Für ein leises System ist bei fast allen Gehäusen ein Austausch der Lüfter empfehlenswert, z.B. die Enermax T.B. Silence 900rpm oder Scythe SlipStream 800rpm.

Was meinst Du mit gf??

Wenn du häufig USB3 nutzen willst, ist ein USB3 Frontpanel nicht verkehrt. Beim Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) ist eines mit im Lieferumfang. Ansonsten kannst Du ein board mit internem USB3-Port nehmen und das Cooler Master Panel dazu. Oder ein Gehäuse mit Front-USB3.


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

gf = gainward phantom^^
zur zeit hab ich bei meinem pc 3 usb verwendet 1 vorn 2 hinten
hm das ist schwer^^, wie viel würde daas dann ungefähr kosten?
und kann dann einer den pc zusmamen stellen?
wäre echt sehr nice von ihm  und als sk hab ich mich noch weiter im i-net erkundigt und werde die xonar d1 nehmen 

mfg


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

oder die dx , der unterschied zwischen  dx und d1 ist doch nur das es pcle und pcl , oder?
also dx pcle und d1 pcl
welche sollte ich dann nehmen?

edit : sorry doppelpost


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> oder die dx , der unterschied zwischen  dx und d1 ist doch nur das es pcle und pcl , oder?
> also dx pcle und d1 pcl
> welche sollte ich dann nehmen?
> 
> edit : sorry doppelpost



Nimm die Pci-e Version, sofern es das Board zulässt.
Der Pci-Standard stirbt langsam aus!


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Bei den meisten Boards sind die PCIe x1 Slots sehr dämlich in unmittelbarer Nähe der Grafikkarte angebracht. Andererseits ist die PCI-Schnittstelle am Aussterben.

Am besten, Du nimmst die PCIe x1 Variante der Asus Xonar und dann das Asrock Extreme4 (P67 oder Z68). Da kannst Du die Soka in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot stecken.

Außerdem hättest Du mit dem Board genügend USB3 Ports


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

ist aber auch gute 50€ teurer^^
und kann man da nichts amchen, doer würde dies ein problem dastehen wenn die sonah an der graka legen würde?


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Welche Graka und welches Board wollteste denn nehmen?


----------



## Elembry (9. August 2011)

des waren ja noch die beiden fragen^^
entweder p67pro
z68 
p67/z68 extreme

graka weiß ich nicht elche marke und modell und ob gtx 570 oder gtx 580


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Wenn Du das Asrock Pro3 nimmst, achte auf die "3" bei Pro*3*. Denn es gibt auch ein Pro ohne "3", das hat kein USB3 mit dabei.

Grafikkarte wie gesagt ist das Asus DC-II Design sehr gut (Triple-Slot) oder auch das Gigabyte Custom-Design.


----------



## Elembry (10. August 2011)

welche wären des?  und eine gainward phantom, oder?
habe gehört das die besser seien soll. stimmt das?


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Diese meine ich: Produktvergleich ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Phantom ist schon ok. Im Idle sehr leise, aber wie gesagt, die anderen sind nicht schlechter. Die Print PCGH hat bei der Phantom mal das Spulenfiepen bemängelt.


----------



## facehugger (10. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Phantom ist schon ok. Im Idle sehr leise, aber wie gesagt, die anderen sind nicht schlechter. Die Print PCGH hat bei der Phantom mal das Spulenfiepen bemängelt.


Was im Case durch die restlichen Komponenten untergehen sollte. Wenn man eine geräuschlose Graka haben möchte, sollte man gleich auf das kühle Nass setzen Sonst würde ich mich auch zwischen den Asus DCII-Modellen oder  dieser 6950 entscheiden:


Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11188-05-50G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Elembry (10. August 2011)

ne ich mag kein asus^^
bzw nvidia einfach merh 
also kann man mir die bitte für gtx 570 und 580 senden?
kenn mich da immernoch nicht aus wäre echts er geil 
und wie leise wäre das system dann ungefähr?
kann man vergleiche erstellen?


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> ne ich mag kein asus^^
> bzw nvidia einfach merh
> also kann man mir die bitte für gtx 570 und 580 senden?
> kenn mich da immernoch nicht aus wäre echts er geil
> ...



Asus hat doch nichts mit nVidia zu tun...

von nVidia bzw AMD kommt der Chip bzw die Karte im Ref-Design, von Asus/Pov/XFX/PNY/Evga/Msi usw die Kühllösungen...evtl eine Werksübertaktung oder ein spezielles Bios...

GTX 570 würde ich von Gainwand die Phantom, von Asus die DCII oder von Gigabyte die OC bzw die Windforce nehmen.

Bei der GTX 580 entweder die Asus DCII/Matrix, die Gainwand Phantom, oder die Msi Lightning (extreme) oder die EVGA DS Superclocked


----------



## Elembry (10. August 2011)

ah uups hab da was verwechselt 
und gibts die auch bei hardwareversand?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Bei der GTX 580 entweder die Asus DCII/Matrix, die Gainwand Phantom, oder die Msi Lightning (extreme) oder die EVGA DS Superclocked


 
Oder die Gigabyte Super Overclock oder die Zotac AMP²
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580SO-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-50104-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ok danke 
gibts die gtx 570 auch superclocked?
oder was ist des beste?
udn wennist eine gtx 570 superclocked besser als ne normale gtx 580?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> udn wennist eine gtx 570 superclocked besser als ne normale gtx 580?


 
Nein, eine GTX 570 kommt nicht an eine GTX 580 ran, egal wie du sie übertaktest.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> udn wennist eine gtx 570 superclocked besser als ne normale gtx 580?



Die gibt es: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock, 1.25GB GDDR5 Die liegt in etwa auf dem Niveau einer GTX580, aber eher etwas darunter.

Die schnellste Single-GPU ist derzeit die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock, 1.5GB GDDR5. Am besten zu Übertakten ist i.d.R. die ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5


----------



## facehugger (11. August 2011)

Hier mal eine Konfig bei Hardwareversand:


Mobo: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
CPU-Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet!Dark Rock Advanced
RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit DDR3 Exceleram Black Sark PC10600/1333, CL9
NT: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W
Graka: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
SSD (für`s BS): hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn iHAS324-32 schwarz SATA Retail
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil
BS: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
schwere Turmkühler wie den verlinkten Dark Rock Advanced verbauen die nicht (Transportrisiko...), dieser wird aber bei einer Bestellung natürlich mitgeliefert. Der Boxed-Kühler reicht aber erst einmal und wenn du mal übertakten willst, ist die Montage auch nicht allzu schwer.

Gruß


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ok danke 
wie viel kostet deine konfi?
ich würde vllt. noch auf 128gb ssd gehen aber ansonsten sehr nett 
es wäre noch nett, wenn ihr mir einen kühler gleich sagt den man einbauen lassen kann , da ich ca 0 von pc bauen verstehe^^
und auf welche graka einigen wir uns jetzt? 
sie soll so gut sein wie möglich und wirklich einige jahre lang halten ohne auszutauschen 
also 4-5

mfg


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

bei hardwareversand würde eine hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) erbaut werden.

Leider ist meine Kristallkugel in der RMA , denn wie lange welche Grafikkarte hält: 

Meine EMpfehlung wäre eine GTX560 Ti, und dann in 2-3 Jahren eine neue Mittelklasse Grafikkarte. So hast Du viel länger was fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ah ok abe rich dachte da eher an sowas  :
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28345&agid=669
haben die mir soagr empfohlen^^

und was bringt der i7 2600k mehr als der i5 2500k?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

In Bezug auf Gaming bringt der i7 kaum Vorteile, bei einzelnen Games ist der sogar langsamer als der i5. Aber meist doch gleichauf oder etwas schneller. Wenn dem i5 mal die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 auch nicht mehr viel, denn beide haben nur 4 reale Kerne.

Kühler kommt halt drauf an, wie stark Du übertakten willst. Der AC Freezer soll nicht schlecht sein, aber die H60 ist da schon leistungsstärker.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und wie funktioniert übertakteN? 
aber würde der ac freezer reichen für übertakten?
wiel alle immer sagen der i7 ist der bester und soweiter^^


----------



## not3v3o (11. August 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter, bei deiner Wahl der GraKa.

Grafikrangliste - Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet. - PC-Erfahrung.de


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

hm^^ ich weiß nicht ob sie der aufpreis lohnt^^
wie lang könnt ich mit einer solchen graka denn spielen als mot gtx 570 und gtx 580?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die GTX570 ist etwa 15-20% schneller, die GTX580 etwa 40% schneller als eine GTX560 Ti. Wie lange welche Graka hält, kann Dir keiner sagen 

Übertakten ist mit Sandy nicht schwer, wegen dem offenen Multiplikator. So um die 4GHz sollten mit dem AC Freezer schon drin sein.

Der i5 ist Vernunftentscheidung, der i7 Ego-Entscheidung


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und wa sgeben sich der i5 und i7?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Da helfen Dir nur Benchmarks weiter: Test: Intel

Der i7 kann eben 4 weitere Kerne virtualisieren, was der i5 nicht kann. Der i7 hat mehr Cache. Das sind so die Hauptunterschiede.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und was bringt mir des?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die Benchmarks? Hoffentlich eine Entscheidungsfindung  

Der i7 lohnt nur, wenn Du viele Programme verwendest, die von virtuellen Kernen profitieren. Games sind da die Ausnahme.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und werden die in de rzukunft favion profitieren?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, es gibt einige Ausnahmen, wie das in Zukunft sein wird, weiß ich nicht. Aber der i7 wird keine Bäume mehr ausreißen, wenn der i5 schlapp macht, denn beide haben  nur 4 reale Kerne


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

hm^^
wird des neue sandybridge was reißen?


----------



## der_knoben (11. August 2011)

IvyBridge soll 10-15% schneller werden und wohl auch nur mit 4 Kernern kommen.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

hm zum i7 oder i5?
und ist shcon wa süber den preis doer das erscheinungsdatum bekannt?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Der i5 reicht die nächsten Jahre aus, sagt meine Kristallkugel. Der wird auch kein Bremsklotz für die nächste und übernächste Graka-Generation sein


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> hm^^
> wird des neue sandybridge was reißen?


Meinst du Ivy-Bridge (Nachfolger von Sandy mit leistungsstärkerer IGP, viele gehen davon aus, dass Ivy etwa 10% schneller wird als Sandy)

Oder Sandy-Bridge E?
Dies ist die Enthusiasten/Overclocker Plattform mit den leistungsstärkeren 4 und 6 Kernern.
Sandy E wird, wie S1366 (dessen Nachfolger er ist), besonders zu Anfang seehr teuer werden, da kann ein guter Unterbau (Prozi, Mainboard, Ram)  dank Quad-Channel (4/8 ram Riegel zusammen geben einen höheren Datendurchsatz) und teurem Board schon mal 800-1000, kann aber auch bis zu 1500 gehen (Nach oben sind keine Grenzen)  kosten.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ich meinte das ivy^^
hm wenn die i5 nicht mehr reicht, reiucht dann die i7 auch nicht mehr?
und sollte man dann das dort gesparenen geld lieber in ne bessere graka setzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Vergiss Ivy, erst mal ist es noch nicht sicher, ob der auch auf aktuellen Brettern laufen wird und zweitens wird er, wenns hochkommt, 10% schneller sein, den Unterschied merkt keiner.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ok^^
dann die andre frage 
und wie viel wir divy vorraussichtlich kosten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Öhm, meinst Du Ivy? Der wird soviel kosten wie Sandy jetzt auch, ist doch immer so.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ok 
dann sollte man doch warten wenns leich viel kostet und mehr leistung bringt oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Warten kannst du immer, Ivy kommt erst im Frühjahr 2012. Im Sommer kommt dann Bulldozer 2 raus, der noch mal einen drauf legen wird und Haswell wird noch mal schneller werden als Ivy und wird auch wieder das gleiche kosten.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und wa skann bulldozer?^^


----------



## Hideout (11. August 2011)

Ist es nicht auch so das Ivy etwas stromsparender wird und weniger Energie verbraucht? Aufgrund der 22nm Fertigung.

@Topic: Also würde eher zum i5 greifen da er, wie Softy schon sagte, die "Vernunftentscheidung" ist und für Games noch eine ganze Weile ausreicht. Und würde auch nicht so viel warten. Ein System kauft man dann wenn man es braucht (und das Geld natürlch hat)


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Das weiß keiner mit Sicherheit. AMD hüllt sich da in geheimnisvolles Schweigen. Oder es ist ihnen peinlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch so das Ivy etwas stromsparender wird und weniger Energie verbraucht? Aufgrund der 22nm Fertigung.


 
Das ist die Planung, die ersten ES waren in der Hinsicht aber enttäuschend.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

hm^^ wann konmmt des dann raus?
und nwie siehts dann mit der graka aus? auf welche einigen wir uns?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Wenn es das Budget erlaubt, die HD6950. Die Asus DC-II ist da sehr gut. Aber das kommt ganz auf die gewünschten Einstellungen beim Zocken an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> hm^^ wann konmmt des dann raus?


 
Frag Intel, ich rechne mit April.


----------



## Hideout (11. August 2011)

Was jetzt? Ivy Bridge? geplant ist anfang 2012.. Bulldozer in den nächsten Monaten und Bulldozer2 noch später ^^

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde.. warten kann man immer. Und die aktuellen Sandy Bridge reichen ja noch lange genug aus, also kann man beruhigt zugreifen


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

zocken auf höchsten einstellungen graka bzw ganzer pc soll für ca 4-5 jahre halten


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Sandy hält 4 Jahre und die Grafikkarte kannst du zwischendurch wechseln.
Wie gesagt, Ivy wird, wenns gut läuft, 10% schneller sein, das merkt kein Mensch.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ok und welche graka wäre das?  die solang hält^^
also ich möchte wahrlich nichtmal umtauschen^^
ich muss ja nicht 5 jahre lan auf max eintelungen zocken können aber 3 shcon^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Hab ich doch gesagt, die Grafikkarte wechselt man aus, ist doch auch nicht schwer, denn niemand kann sagen, wie lange eine Grafikkarte hält, das hängt vom Game ab, was rauskommt und von den eigenen Vorlieben für Bildoptimierungen.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ich zock momentan noch mit meiner gt 8500^^
also ich halte nichts von austauschen da ich dvaon nichts versteh und angst ahb was kaputt zu machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Dann kauf die GTX 580, die sollte 3 Jahre reichen und wenns mal ein Game gibt, dass sie sehr beansprucht, fährst du halt Details runter.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

ok^^ und die gtx 570 soc kommt doch ganz gut an des ran , oder?
und ist doch ein gutes stück billiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Die GTX 570 ist ungefähr 20% langsamer als die GTX 580.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

aber nicht die superovercolcked oder?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Welche Superoverclocked meinst du?


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580SO-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC ist in etwa so schnell wie eine GTX580 @stock. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, minimal langsamer.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und um einiges billiger oder?
und wie laut ist die?
und zu welche rwürdet ihr greifen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte GTX570 SOC ist in etwa so schnell wie eine GTX580 @stock. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, minimal langsamer.


 
Sie ist immer langsamer, eine GTX 570 kann eine 580 nicht einholen, egal wie hoch sie getaktet wird.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

HEXUS.net - Review :: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock review : Page - 3/15


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> HEXUS.net - Review :: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock review : Page - 3/15


 
Synthetische Benchmarks?


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und welche soll ich holen?
und wie leise wäre das dan?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

In vielen Games ist die GTX570 etwas langsamer.  Das schrieb ich ja bereits, gibt aber auch Ausnahmen: HEXUS.net - Review :: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock review : Page - 7/15

Ein Performanceunterschied ist also nur messbar, nicht spürbar.

Die Edith sagt, ich soll sagen, dass sie eine GTX560 Ti nehmen würde. Oder wenn Downsampling oder ähnliches geplant ist, gleich eine GTX580. Die GTX570 ist nix halbes und nix ganzes


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und wird mir der graka speicher mal probleme machen?
und wie leise wirds dann sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Downsampling ist erst mit SLI sinnvoll, darunter nicht. Willst du die maximale Performance, nimmst du eine Customer GTX 580.
ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 DS Superclocked, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (015-P3-1587-KR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580SO-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI N580GTX Lightning, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V256-004R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-50104-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und danke  
was ist downsampling?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Downsampling:
Downsampling: Bessere Bildqualität in Spielen - Downsampling, Spiele, Bildqualität
Downsampling: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel, auch in Crysis 2 - Mit Bildbeweis - crysis 2

Du brauchst dafür eine Menge Grafikleistung, weil die Grafikkarte in Echtzeit die höhere Bildauflösung darstellen muss und dann auch noch das Runterrechnen übernehmen muss, bzw. der Prozessor wird ebenfalls extra belastet.
Ich hab Downsampling mit meiner Grafikkarte versucht und festgestellt, dass sie einerseits zu langsam für einen wirklichen Unterschied ist aber auch dass der Videoram recht groß sein muss.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

und wa shast du für eine?
und wie leise würde mein system dann insgesamt etwa seiN?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Ich hab diese hier.
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und du musst nicht fragen, wie langsam sein System sein wird, du musst fragen, um welchen Faktor es schneller wird als das alte System.


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> und wa shast du für eine?
> und wie langsam würde mein system dann insgesamt etwa seiN?



Er hat ne GTX 580, was meinst du mit, "wie langsam würde mein system sein?"


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

oh mist^^ meinte natürlich leise 
und nette graka haste da^^
wie sieht denn dein rest. system aus und wie viel hats gekostet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> oh mist^^ meinte natürlich leise
> und nette graka haste da^^
> wie sieht denn dein rest. system aus und wie viel hats gekostet?


 
Das kannst du anschauen, wenn du auf mein Profil gehst. 

Also, die Asus DCII ist sehr leise, egal ob Idle oder Volllast.
Und heiß wird die auch nicht, der Kühler ist sehr gut.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

sorry find ich nicht^^
ok hm, aber wie gut ist der unterschied zwischen 570 soc und 580?
und welche suchen wir dann aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Du klickt hier meinen Namen an, dort dann auch "Profl" klicken und dann in der Register Karte "Über mich" aufsuchen, da steht alles.

Ich würde die GTX 580 nehmen, denn du kannst ja auch eine übertaktete 580er nehmen und die ist dann wieder schneller als die 570.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

oh mist hcon wieder überlesen, wasn heute los? -.-
und dnake^^
und wie viel hat des gekostet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> und wie viel hat des gekostet?


 
Ich kaufe ja nicht alles auf einmal, die Grafikkarte kam zu letzt, seit Januar habe ich das Sandy System.
Das hat mich so gesehen nichts gekostet, da ich für meinen alten Unterbau einen guten Preis bekommen habe.


----------



## Elembry (11. August 2011)

aso ok 
und wie würde das system dann ingesamt eurer meinug aussehen, wie ihr meint?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Poste mal Deine bisherige Zusammenstellung. Für den Feinschliff


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

ok das wäre : 
cpu : i7 2600k/i5 2500k
cpu kühler : Arctic Cooling Freezer 7/ Thermalright Macho HR-02
graka : gtx 570soc/gtx 580 ein modell
mb : p67pro oder z68v
nt : 580w straight
hdd : samsungspinpoint
ssd : 128gb crucial m4
laufwerk : Samsung SH-B123L
ram : 8gb exceleram black sark
gehäuse : billigste wo alles reinpasst 
wlan : TP-Link TL-WN851N, 300Mbps 
soka : xonar dg

verbesserungsvorschläge? 
kann ich damit übertakten?
passt alles zusammen?
welche case so billig wie möglich aussehen egal.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Gehäuse könntest Du ein Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III oder Thermaltake V3 oder Cooler Master Elite 430 oder Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz nehmen.

Eine Soka brauchst Du nur, wenn Du sehr hochwertige Peripheriegeräte hast, sonst reicht der onboard Sound gut aus.

Da Du einen "K"-Prozessor und ein P67 oder Z68 Board hast, ist damit Übertakten möglich. Ich würde den i5 nehmen, und dafür eine GTX580 (Asus DC-II)

Leise Lüfter für das Gehäuse wären nicht schlecht, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

ne ich werde ein stereo headset/kopfhörer kaufen und dann den in 5.1 umzuwandeln^^
ok danke für die gehäsue 
wie viele lüfter?
ok dann nur noch das mobo^^
und ob frontpanel3.0 noch dazu soll


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

2 Lüfter reichen i.d.R. vollkommen aus. Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, wären 3 oder 4 Lüfter von Vorteil.

Beim Mainboard kannst Du nach der gewünschten Ausstattung gehen, der Vorteil beim Z68-Chipsatz ist, dass Du im Notfall die IGP nutzen kannst, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt gehen sollte (gibt aber auch Z68-Boards ohne Grafikschnittstelle)


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

ja die von gigabyte, aber die kommen eher nicht infrage^^
bzw wie wahrscheinlich ist es das meine graka kaputt geht?
meine gt8500 läuft noch einwandfrei^^
also ehre p67 pro oder?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Der P67 Chipsatz reicht aus, v.a. dann, wenn irgendwo noch eine alte  Ersatzgrafikkarte vor sich hin schimmelt


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

ok dann hätten wir auch mobo geklärt^^
wie weit kann ich mit dem freezer übertakten?
und dann fehlen noch 2 sachen leute 
aber schonmal danke für eure ganzen antworten^^
und wie leise wir das obrige system sein?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Wie weit Du mit dem AC Freezer übertakten kannst:  Denn das hängt auch davon ab, ob Du eine "gute" CPU erwischst  So bis 4 GHz würde ich mal vermuten.

Mit leisen Gehäuselüftern und leiser Grafikkarte wird das System schon recht leise. Die Lüfter würde ich mit EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle entkoppelln.


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

was ist eine "gute" cpu?^^
und für was braucht man die zum entkoppeln? bzw was bringt des einem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Eine gute CPU erkennst du daran, dass du damit sehr hoch kommst ohne die Spannung erhöhen zu müssen.


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

aso ok und des kann von cpu zu cpu variirren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Jop, je nach dem, wo sie im Wafer war.
In der Mitte sind die guten, daraus macht man dann die teuren.
Guck dir Bloomfield an (der i7 für Sockel 1366), alle Quads kommen aus einem einzigen Wafer, egal ob i7 920 oder i7 975. Doch nicht alle eignen sich für die Extreme Edition, die guten werden selektiert und dann als i7 975 verkauft, die anderen als schwächere Modelle.
Man kann aber mal Glück haben, dass einer der CPUs aus der Wafer Mitte nicht getestet wird, bzw. alle testen sie nicht. und dann kommt dieser eine als i7 920 in den Handel (OK, der Multi ist gesperrt, aber das ist egal)) und weil der aus einer sehr guten Stelle aus dem Wafer stammt, kann man den eben höher takten als andere i7 920.

Du brauchst also einfach etwas Glück, das ist alles um eine gute CPU zu erwischen.


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

ok 
und welcher graka nehmen wir?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, was hast du denn da zur Auswahl?


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

die gtx 570 soc und dann alles aufwärts^^ von gtx 580 keine gtx 590 und kein sli^^ und kein amd


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

DAnn die Asus DCII GTX580


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Ach ja, die Geschichte. 
Ich frag halt immer nach, bei der Masse an Posts, die ich so raushaue und er Menge an Threads, die ich so lese, kommt man schnell mal durcheinander und es wäre blöd, wenn ich dir sage, dass die Nvidia GT 430 reicht, weil die 3GB Videoram hat. 

Nimm die GTX 580, die Asus DCII, damit liegst du sehr gut oder eben die Matrix, wenn du das Maximum willst.


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

ja^^ kein problem bin euch allen ja dankbar, das ihr mir weiterhelft 
und welche hatd es betse p/l?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Die HD6870 hat ein prima Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.   Bei einer GTX580 geht es nicht mehr um Preis/Leistung. Nur um Leistung


----------



## tobibo (12. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> ja^^ kein problem bin euch allen ja dankbar, das ihr mir weiterhelft
> und welche hatd es betse p/l?



Die Asus DCII von den 580ern ist sehr leise und recht günstig (für ne gtx580).


----------



## Elembry (12. August 2011)

wie viel kostet die?
wie heißt die graka konkurenz von nvidia gleich nochmal?


----------



## tobibo (12. August 2011)

http://gh.de/611281
Ab 405, je nach Shop.

Du meinst wohl die Konkurrenz von AMD?!
Denn die GTX580 ist von Nvidia. 

Die GTX 580 ist die schnellste Singlegpu.
Darunter ist die HD6970, welche aber eher der Gegner der Gtx570 ist, aber in hohen Auflösungen aufgrund ihres großen Vrams je nach Game fast an die Gtx580 (1,5GB) herankommt.

Darüber gibt es nur Dualgpu Karten, wie die Gtx590, HD 6990 oder die ältere HD5970 oder die neue Asus Mars II (2 vollwertige gtx580chips mit 2*1,5 GB Vram und auf 1000 Stück limitiert, 1200Euro).


----------



## Elembry (13. August 2011)

wie viel würde dann mit der die endgültige konfiguration ausschauen?


----------



## tobibo (13. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel würde dann mit der die endgültige konfiguration ausschauen?



Keine Ahnung, poste nochmal alles, was du wolltest, bis auf die Graka..,


----------



## Elembry (13. August 2011)

ok 
hir haben wirs :
cpu : i7 2600k
cpu kühler : Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
graka : gtx 570soc/gtx 580 ein modell
mb : p67pro
nt : 580w straight
hdd : samsungspinpoint 1tb
ssd : 128gb crucial m4
laufwerk : Samsung SH-B123L
ram : 8gb exceleram black sark
gehäuse : billigste wo alles reinpasst 
wlan : TP-Link TL-WN851N, 300Mbps 
soka : xonar dg


----------



## Elembry (14. August 2011)

ist das in ordnung und hat das p67 extreme auch ein 3.0 frontpanel?


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Das Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) hat ein USB3-Frontpanel im Lieferumfang.

Wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich etwas mehr in den Kühler investieren, z.B. den Thermalright Macho oder EKL Nordwand Rev. B


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> ist das in ordnung und hat das p67 extreme auch ein 3.0 frontpanel?


 
Das Asus bietet einen internen USB 3 Port, daran kannst du USB 3 vom Gehäuse oder von einem Panel anschließen.
Dasn Panel selbst gibts aber nur bei, Asrock Extreme und beim Deluxe von Asus.


----------



## Ozzelot (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Asus bietet einen internen USB 3 Port, daran kannst du USB 3 vom Gehäuse oder von einem Panel anschließen.
> Dasn Panel selbst gibts aber nur bei, Asrock Extreme und beim Deluxe von Asus.



Kann man doch auch mittlerweile einzelnt kaufen Cooler Master, Corsair oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Elembry (14. August 2011)

was ist dann billiger?
und eig. möchte ich mir die möglichkeit shconmal offen lassen zu übertakten, ist der kühler dafür zus chwach doer was?


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

Ob Du jetzt ein Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) oder ein Asus P8P67 mit dem Cooler Master USB3-Panel nimmst, ist preislich so gut wie egal.

Oder Du nimmst ein Gehäuse mit Front USB3, das den internen USB3-Port nutzen kann, wie das CM Storm Enforcer oder das Corsair Carbide.


----------



## Elembry (14. August 2011)

ok dnaqke


----------



## magic2626 (15. August 2011)

Hi
hier findest du eine anregung zum selbstbau!
AustriaGaming - AustriaGaming PC: Core i5 trifft ASUS P8P67


----------



## Elembry (15. August 2011)

ne ich bau nicht zusammen^^
lass ieber die 20€ bei hwv liegen dafür aber sicher keine komplikationen und alles funktioniert einwandfrei?


----------



## magic2626 (15. August 2011)

^^ wo bleibt da der reiz? ^^


----------



## Elembry (15. August 2011)

hm^^ ich geh bei sowas lieber auf nummer sicher


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

Ozzelot schrieb:


> Kann man doch auch mittlerweile einzelnt kaufen Cooler Master, Corsair oder versteh ich da was falsch?


 
Das Cooler Master kannst du in einen LAufwerksschacht stecken, mit einer Blende natürlich.
Das vom Corsair passt nur in den 800D rein, sozusagen als Austauschteil.


----------



## Elembry (15. August 2011)

also passt die konfi?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Poste am besten nochmal alles mit Link, denn sonst könnten sich Fehler einschleichen, z.B. bei der HDD (die Spinpoint F3 gibt es in schnell und in Eco, den RAM in verschiedenen Frequenzen etc...)


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

cpu: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Österreich
kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder doch einen besseren? welchen?
graka: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
mb: http://geizhals.at/598533ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
nt: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Österreich
hdd: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
ssd: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Österreich
laufwerk: welche slaufwerk kann bluray lesen und cd und dvd lesen und brennen? muss bei hwv sein...
ram: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at EU
gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard III schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
wlan: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28575&agid=271
soka: ASUS Xonar DG, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UAN0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich

funktioniert diese konfiguration ?
passt alles zusammen?
und passt alles in dieses gehäuse rein?
wie weit kann ich damit übertakten?

mfg


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

-Damit kannst Du übertakten. Je nachdem, wie weit Du übertakten willst, würde ich einen stärkeren CPU-Kühler nehmen, z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 oder den Thermalright Macho.

-Beim Board würde ich statt dem Asrock P67 *Pro*, das Asrock P67 *Pro3* (B3) nehmen, denn das Pro ohne "3" hat nicht mal USB3-Anschlüsse. Achte auch unbedingt auf das "B3" in der Bezeichnung, denn die ohne "B3" haben noch den SATA2-Fehler im Chipsatz!

-Das Extreme4 (b3) ist besser (u.a. mit einem USB3-Frontpanel) ausgestattet. Da Du eine Soundkarte nehmen willst, würde ich das Extreme4 nehmen, dann kannst Du statt der PCI- eine PCIe x1-Soundkarte nehmen und in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot stecken.

-Die Grafikkarte passt *nicht* in das Gehäuse. Wenn Du ein günstiges Gehäuse willst, in das die Graka passt: Cooler Master Elite 430

-Wenn Du das Extreme4 nimmst, würde ich diese Soka nehmen: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

ok und wie wiet könnte ich mit dem oben genannten kühler übertakten?
dann nehmen wir extreme^^
das gehäuse gibts nicht bei hwv ..
ich brauch eigentlich keine bessere soka^^


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Mit den o.g. Kühlern sollten so bis knapp 4,5GHz drin sein. Pauschal kann man das aber nicht sagen, denn jede CPU lässt sich unterschiedlich gut übertakten. Das ist auch Glückssache, ob man eine "gute" CPU erwischt.

Gehäuse könntest Du dieses nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)

Die Lüfter würde ich austauschen gegen 1-2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 14x14cm (für vorne und evtl. oben) und 1x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm (für hinten)


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

ok danke 
dann nochmals die konfi:
cpu: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Österreich
kühler: Arctic  Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 (Sockel  775/1155/1156/1366/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) |  Geizhals.at Österreich oder doch einen besseren? welchen?
graka: ASUS  ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI,  DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
mb: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
nt: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Österreich
hdd: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
ssd: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Österreich
laufwerk: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...81&agid=856&pvid=4mob1pc7h_grezi1se&ref=13&lb
ram: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at EU
gehäuse: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27501&agid=631&lb
wlan: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/artic...28575&agid=271
soka: ASUS Xonar DG, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UAN0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich

und wie viel könnte ich zum beispiel mit dem macho übertakten?
und woran kann ich das erkennen ob ich ne gute cpu hab?


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Laufwerk würde ich dieses nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM Retail

Der Macho kühlt noch etwas besser, so um die 4,5 GHz sollten drin sein. Mit dem AC Freezer 7 schätze ich so 4GHz. Ob Du eine gute CPU erwischt hast, zeigt sich erst beim Übertakten. Eine niedrige Standardspannung (VID) kann auch ein Hinweis auf eine gute CPU sein.


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

ok und was kann der an lesen und brennen?
ich werd aus der beschrebung nicht schlau..
und noch einen denen es auf hwv gibt und den die einabuen?
oder wie schweer ist es den einzubauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

DVD Brenner ist heute echt egal, sie können alles und sich gleich, egal welchen du kaufst.
Die fallen alle nach 3-4 Jahren auseinander.


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

hm.. ich versteh denen satz nicht, sorry


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> ok und was kann der an lesen und brennen?
> ich werd aus der beschrebung nicht schlau..
> und noch einen denen es auf hwv gibt und den die einabuen?
> oder wie schweer ist es den einzubauen?



 Den gibt es doch bei hardwareversand.de. Der liest BluRay und brennt DVD's. Außerdem ist der retail, d.h. eine Abspielsoftware für BluRay ist mit dabei, was bei vielen anderen in der Preisklasse nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> hm.. ich versteh denen satz nicht, sorry


 
Es spielt keine Rolle, welchen Hersteller du nimmst, die Unterschiede sind geringer als bei Festplatten.


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

ah ok danke an euch beide 
und ich meinte bei dem "und noch einen denen es auf hwv gibt und den die einabuen?" den kühler^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Kleinere Tower Kühler bauen die gleich ein, also alles bis 500 Gramm oder so.


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Die hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) wird verbaut


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

ok 
ist der 
*Alpenföhn Panorama - AMD/Intel*


und der
scythe katana 3 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Wenn, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall den Scythe Katana 3 nehmen, der kühlt besser.


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

den hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet

und wann macht mein computer dann mal schlapp?
oder die cpu ungefähr?


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Meinst Du, wie weit Du übertakten kannst? Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, 4 GHz sind wahrscheinlich schon drin mit dem Kühler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> und wann macht mein computer dann mal schlapp?
> oder die cpu ungefähr?


 
Keine Ahnung, mein Tintenfisch hängt kopfüber im Glas.


----------



## Elembry (16. August 2011)

des auch und wann mein computer dann überfordert ist mi meinen spielen und welche komponente als erstes limentieren wird^^


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Die CPU hält schon ein paar Jahre und wird sicher nicht die nächste und übernächste Grafikkarten-Generation ausbremsen. In 2-3 Jahren kannst Du die Graka austauschen und gut ist


----------



## Elembry (17. August 2011)

ok^^ dann werde ich das system so bestelle und danke an euch für die hilfe bei jeder frage die minderstens 3mal vorkam^^


----------



## Softy (17. August 2011)

Super  Und berichte mal, ob der ganze Kram überhaupt kompatibel ist 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## Elembry (1. November 2011)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Elembry (1. November 2011)

also ich bins mal wieder^^
ich galub ich vergas zu rewähnen das ich meinen pc  frühestens zu weihnachten hol, aändert das was?
weil ja nächstes jahr die neue graka gen und bulldoozer kommt. 
sollte man darauf warten?
also bei mir hol ich als erstes nur skyrim und vllt ac rev


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Der Bulldozer ist ja schon da, aber der ist ein ziemlicher Griff ins Klo.

Wenn Du erst später bestellst, wärme den Thread hier am besten ein paar Tage vorher nochmal auf. Anfang nächsten Jahres soll die HD7xxx kommen.


----------



## Elembry (1. November 2011)

ok wieso was ist aus buldoozer passiert?
kannst du mich auf nen thread verweisen?
ok mach ich


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Hier ein lustiger Test : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...st-mit-dem-bulldozer-fx-6100-neu-teil-iv.html


----------



## Elembry (1. November 2011)

hehe^^ das heißtd er i7 immernoch bester aufm markt?


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Zum Spielen auf jeden Fall. Gaaaaanz knapp dahinter kommt dann schon der i5-2xxx.


----------



## Elembry (1. November 2011)

ok^^
und der bulldoozer taugt in dem fall nichts


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

Nö, Bulldozer ist in Games nicht mal schneller als sein Vorgänger.


----------



## Elembry (1. November 2011)

haha ok^^
was hat sich den dar amd gedacht


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Das wird wohl so wie damals beim Phenom I und II. Hoffentlich wird der Bulldozer II besser.


----------



## Elembry (2. November 2011)

wann kommt der raus?


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, soll der  im Sommer 2012 kommen.


----------



## Elembry (2. November 2011)

ok danke^^
kohnt es sich auf den zu warten, also gibt es shcon berichte was der können soll?


----------



## IngloriousBen (2. November 2011)

Wenn du nur zocken willst reicht der i5 aus.
Wenn du warten kannst warte, wenn du was neues möchtest dann kauf einfach  Machst du sicher nichts falsch..


----------



## Elembry (2. November 2011)

jo^^
muss eh est mal warten


----------



## Elembry (3. November 2011)

also ich bins mal wieder..
mir irgendwie peinlich immer zu fragen^^
aber ich bin auch zur vernunft gekommen 
da ich glaube es mit dem oc nicht zu schaffen, hääte ich gerne einen pc der ohne oc funkioniert^^ widermal bei hw.de  
wäre echt nett von euch


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black Window, ohne Netzteil 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

Netzteil könntest Du auch ein Antec HCG 520 oder be Quiet! Pure Power L8 530 CM nehmen. Und Grafikkarte je nach Budget eine HD6950/GTX560 Ti oder eine noch bessere.

Gehäuse alternativ ein Xigmatek Midgard.


----------



## Elembry (3. November 2011)

danke *_*

joa wäre mind. ne gtx 570( welche waren die guten modelle?)^^ bin keind fan von hd


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Dann kannst Du diese nehmen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD (Baah, ist die teuer geworden, die war schonmal bei ~400€ )


----------



## Elembry (3. November 2011)

danke softy 
und wa sist die beste 570?
sorry für die ganzen fragen aber ich will auf nummer sichergehen


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Ich finde die Asus DC-II am besten, weil sie unter Last am leisesten ist. Außerdem ist die Garantie länger (3 Jahre, die meisten Hersteller bieten 2 Jahre). Die Gigabyte ist aber auch sehr gut, musst Du halt überlegen, ob Dir das die 20€ mehr für die Asus wert ist.


----------



## Elembry (3. November 2011)

ah ok  
ja desto leiser desto besser 
danke  (mal wieder)


----------



## Elembry (6. November 2011)

und welche graka ist besser die hd 6970 oder gtx 570/580?
und wie viel gb sollte so ne graka mind haben?


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Für FullHD reicht 1GB VRAM gut aus, mehr VRAM kann aber Vorteile bei aufwändigen Textur Mods oder sehr hohen AA/AF Einstellungen haben.

Die HD6970 ist minimal schneller als eine GTX570. Die GTX 580 ist dann nochmal ~15% schneller.


----------



## Elembry (6. November 2011)

welche ist teurer hd6790 oder gtx 570?
gibts bei ati probleme mit der graja?

doppelpost.


----------



## Elembry (6. November 2011)

welche ist billiger ?
und welche modell wäre das bester von den grakas?
möglischst leise und gut 
und danke softy für die ganzen antworten vn dir hilfst mir echt viel weiter


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Im Moment ist das Asus DC-II Design sehr empfehlenswert, egal ob GTX570 oder HD6970: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 oder ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5 

Die Karten sind beide recht lang, da müsstest Du ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen, z.B. das Xigmatek Midgard.


----------



## Elembry (6. November 2011)

ok das heißt
gtx 580>hd6970>gtx570?
von leistung und preis?


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Jup. Die GTX580 ist ~15% schneller, die HD6970 minimal schneller als eine GTX570: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## Elembry (7. November 2011)

und die ist sogar billiger als die gtx 570 und kostet n hundi und paar zerquetschte weniger als die gtx 580
wieso hab ich nicht schon davor die hd6970 nehmen wollen?
wie lang scheint die graka noch zu halten wegen den darauffolgenden jahren? 
und kann mir dann wer pls noichmal ein system+ oc, wlan, laufwerk cd/dvd lesen u. brennen u bluray lesen u soka die xonar dx als PCIe zusammenstellen jetzt auch über mindfactory/hw.de wenn er will 
wäre echt ganz großes kino von euch 

welche graka von hd ist die kongurenz bei nvidia? also von der gtx 570 u gtx 580?

und wie viele usb 2.0/3.0 anschlüsse hab ich dann vorne und hinten ohne das ist extreme board?
weil bei meinem alten pc konnte ich vorne so ne klappe aufmachen und dann waren da " o. 3 usb 2.0 ist des dann ohne extreme board auch so?


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

no help?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Extreme4 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz + hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Lian Li MF-515B Einbaukit für 8,9 cm (3,5" Laufwerke - schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 



Grafikkarte kannst Du auch eine HD6970 oder GTX570 oder 580 im Asus DC-II Design nehmen. Schwere Towerkühler werden nicht von hardwareversand.de verbaut, daher habe ich jetzt keinen in der Zusammenstellung.
Wenn Du noch eine SATA HDD irgendwo rumliegen hast, würde ich die weiter verwenden. Oder Du nimmst eine Crucial m4 128GB

BluRay: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
Soka: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)

edit: ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit editieren. Moment.  Die Homepage von hardwareversand.de spackt grad rum 

edit²: Fertig  Dann hättest Du 3x USB2 und 2x USB3 vorne.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

ok danke 
leider fehlt deds wlan teil..
aber wieso ist da aufeinmal ne hd 6950 :O 
hab ich ohne das extreme trotzdem vonre usb panels?
und hinten?
welche graka von hd ist die kongurenz bei nvidia? also von der gtx 570 u gtx 580?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Front-USB3 hast Du nur mit dem Extreme4.

Graka kannst Du auch, wie schon geschrieben, die hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI nehmen. Oder nochmal ~15% schneller: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD

Hinten hast Du 4x USB2 und 2x USB3.

WLAN kannst Du eine Karte nehmen: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp?agid=271&search.reset=1&search.sKey=
ODer einen Stick: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp?agid=207&search.reset=1&search.sKey=


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

danke softy 

hier nochmal komplett:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155  / http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41222&agid=1617
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Extreme4 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII 2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI / hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD / http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1165&pvid=4n2jrici7_gur4rwc6&ref=13&lb
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28576&agid=271
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz  / http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...72&agid=856&pvid=4n88i86qi_guqw79cb&ref=13&lb
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...15&agid=815&pvid=4mpzpj775_guqw79cb&ref=13&lb
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46110&agid=1145
 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


wie weit kann ich damit übertakten?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Wenn Du den Card Reader weglässt ( ), kannst du auch den Einbaurahmen weglassen.

Damit solltest Du gar nicht übertakten, weil Du keinen gescheiten CPU-Kühler dabei hast. Der wird wie gesagt nicht verbaut.

Für vorne könntest Du einen Enermax T.B.Silence mit 140mm Rahmenbreite nehmen.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

ok wie schwer ist es so nen kühler einzubauen?^^
oder sollte ich bei mindfactory bestellen?
bauen die den  pc auch zusammen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

Du musst das Mainboard ausbauen um den Kühler zu verbauen.
Und daher kannst du den Rechner auch gleich selbst zusammenbauen, denn Mindfactory baut keine großen Kühler ein.


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Je nach Kühler und Gehäuse ist ein erneuter Ausbau des Boards erforderlich / Empfehlenswert. Dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern. 

mindfactory nimmt 90€ für den Zusammenbau. Dann werden auch schwerere Kühler verbaut, allerdings auch nicht alle. alternate.de verbaut auch schwere Kühler.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

son scheiß dreck -.-
alternate ist doch überteuert oder?
90€ :O


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Naja so ein Kühler muss eben sorgfältig gesichert werden für den Transport. Das geht nun mal nicht für 20€


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

klohnen sich die 90€?
und alternate ist überteuert oder?
und das netzteil reicht oder?


----------



## DerMann (8. November 2011)

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

alternate ist recht teuer, der Support aber gut.

Imo lohnen sich die 90€ nicht, weil ich selbst bauen würde. So schwer ist das nicht. Vllt. findest Du auch jemand in Deiner Nähe, der Dir hilft: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2] - Forum de Luxx

Wenn das Netzteil nicht reichen würde, hätte ich es Dir nicht vorgeschlagen.


----------



## DerMann (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

Mindfactory und Alternate verbauen alles; Mindfactory kleidet aus.

MfG


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

hm ne leider keiner dabei ..
haste nen link für pc zusammenbau für welche dies zum ersten mal machen?
aber son pc hm.. vllt doch die 90€ zahlen.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

hm leider keiner dabei..
haste nen link wo des für leute gemacht ist die des zum esrten mal amchen?
und gibts keinen kühler bei hw.de mit dem man auch übertakten kann , der auch verbut wird?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html

Hilfe gibt es ja außerdem hier im Forum.  Das schaffst Du schon!  

Ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 würde verbaut werden, aber damit kannst Du auch nicht wirklich übertakten.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

omg ^^
naja ich schau mal und wenn ich nimich nicht trau dann zahl ich halt die 90€..

danke an allen die mir geholfen haben und alle fragen 3mal beantwortet haben ( softy )


----------



## Elembry (9. November 2011)

@ softy wieso sollte ich nen cardreader haben wollen ?


----------



## DerMann (9. November 2011)

Das mit dem Kartenleser ist sein Standard-Spruch.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> @ softy wieso sollte ich nen cardreader haben wollen ?



Weil ich ihn sehr praktisch finde.  Außerdem bekomme ich von Ultron pro verlinkten Card Reader einen Keks.


----------



## Elembry (9. November 2011)

ok


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ach softy ich muss dich nochmal (leider) was fragen..
was macht ein cardreader was bringt er mir? 

merk ich den unterschied vom overclocken zum nicht overclockten? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Card Reader kannst du eben Speicherkarten auslesen. 

Das kommt darauf an, zu 99% merkst du nichts vom Übertakten, nur wenn du wirklich Anwendungen benutzt, die rein auf die CPU angewiesen sind, können 20% mehr Takt auch zu rund 20% mehr Leistung führen. Beim Gamen selbst wirst du aber eher nichts merken.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Cardreader kannst Du diverse Speicherkarten lesen und beschreiben, z.B. vom Handy, Kamera etc. Einen CardReader kann man nicht übertakten. Glaub ich.


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

des meint ich auch^^
iwo hab ich gesehen das usb und audio eingänge zu sowas zusammengefasst hat (ja ich weiß schwer zu verstehen^^)
aber des war dann wohl kein cardreader, ich steh grad auch auf dem schlauch wahrscheinlich ist es sowas total banales^^
sind die von der leistung eigentlich gleich der i7 2600(k) und i7 2400?
gibts denn 2400 auch mit k?
ist der overcklocken schwer?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Nein, es gibt bei Intel nur den 2500 und den 2600/2700 als "K" Modell, kleinere Modelle gibts nicht als "K" Modell.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2011)

Übertakten ist mit SandyBridge recht einfach, hier gibt es ein How-to: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ok wo ist dein unterschied zw. den dem i7 2500
und i7 2600 /2700?
von der leistung her
also bei den modellen ohne den freien multiplikator


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Die i7 haben SMT, die i5 nicht.


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ihr mit euren fachbegriffen 
smt?
und ich  meinte nur bei den i7 allgemeins also bei den eigenen modellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ja nicht so viele i7 für Sockel 1155. 
Und SMT kann zu jedem physikalischen Kern noch einen weiteren Kern simulieren, sodass du dann statt 4 eben 8 Threads hast, die ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ja 3 oder?
ich meinte ja nur ob es nen unterschied zwischen i7 2600k und nicht  k gibt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, drei, das sind immerhin mehr als für Sockel 2011. 

Der Unterschied ist eben, dass die mit "K" einen freien Multi haben und die ohne "K" halt nicht.


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ok aber ansonsten ist die leistung gleich? 
sry aber ich raffs net^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich, die Leistung ist identisch.
Mit den "K" Modellen kannst du halt über den freien Multi übertakten, mit den nicht "K" Modelle halt nicht, das ist der einzige Unterschied, sonst sind sie identisch.


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ah ok danke 
in paar wochen werd ich mich nochmal melden 
dann kommt der pc langsam^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

Jop, eine gute Idee.


----------



## Elembry (16. Januar 2012)

also des würde mich mal interessehalber interessieren ob des p/l gut ist
XMX Gaming Computer Core i7-2700K, 4x3.5Ghz @ 4x4.5Ghz, 16GB, 1000GB,


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du für das Gehäuse ein Board mit internem USB3-Header brauchst, und die RAM-Spannung zu hoch ist für SandyBridge, finde ich den Rechner viel zu teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:


> also des würde mich mal interessehalber interessieren ob des p/l gut ist
> XMX Gaming Computer Core i7-2700K, 4x3.5Ghz @ 4x4.5Ghz, 16GB, 1000GB,



Viel zu teuer, nicht mal einen SSD drin und das Netzteil ist nicht leise.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

Bei einer GTX580 im Referenzdesign ist die Lautstärke des Netzteils auch schon egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

Immerhin ist ein Matterhorn verbaut. 
Und das billigste Z68 Brett muss halt reichen für den 1500€ Rechner.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)

Meine Lieblingsstelle: *"Netzteil:* 				600 Watt Silverstone Strider Netzteil *(Empfehlung! Sehr leise)*"


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, Strider und leise...


----------



## Elembry (17. Januar 2012)

haha alles klar^^


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

Am besten also die Finger davon lassen, und selbst was zusammenstellen.


----------

